# "Assorted Mbuna"



## Ferdundra (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all, I've just recently (2 months) started up a 75 gal tank, and got some fish as a gift. Friend says they were sold as "assorted mbuna".

Being new to african cichlids I was hoping that someone would have an idea as to the species (juvenile as they appear to be, about 1.5 inches long...)

I am trying to find out if they will be ok as part of a tank with yellow labs, Ps. Acei etc.

Thanks in advance!

Fish type A:


















Fish type B:





































Fish type C: (looks like a yellow lab but silver??)


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Can't help with an I.D. but must say those are extremely nice pics!


----------



## Ferdundra (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks! They seem like nice fish, I just can't figure out what they are


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fish A and B look like Metriaclima lombardoi hybrids, top one being a male.

The final one does look like a Lab, not sure if it is pure either.


----------



## Butterslug (Oct 30, 2009)

Fish B looks similar to my juvenile Metriaclima greshakei 
I've never seen a silver lab...interesting
I think they will fine with your current tank


----------



## Butterslug (Oct 30, 2009)

Could Fish C be a Pseudotropheus socolofi ?


----------



## Ferdundra (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe, do they colour later in life?
I had thought it was maybe normal for a lab to not be yellow until adulthood until I saw some very very small yellow labs who already had full colour...


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

I actually have a silve lab just like that one. Stays silver the whole life they are just called white labs


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm siding with Fogelhund on this one. The second is not a greshaki, the third has the markings of a lab but is most likely a hybrid with those bars and color.


----------

